

Show HN:InviteBuzz.com - Create a buzz by calling/sms your clients - soho33

I created this as a side project last year and never got around to launching it. So decided to revive it and put it out there to see if anyone finds it useful. With the site you can create a buzz by automatically calling your clients to play pre-recorded message (mp3), computer generated message (it reads your text) or an SMS.
======
soho33
link [http://www.invitebuzz.com](http://www.invitebuzz.com)

